# Help identify my childhood bicycle, please.



## Koalad (May 3, 2011)

My parents bought this bike for me in the mid 60s from an auction.  I learned to ride on this bike.  I would just like to know who made it and when it was made.  I can't find any words on it except the handle grips say Western Flyer.  The wheels measure 11 or 12 inches. I really love it.
Thank you.


----------

